# gold verdienen



## Beluschie1977 (6. Oktober 2012)

wie verdient ihr eurer gold mit diesem berufe
suche tipps


----------



## Jackie251 (8. Oktober 2012)

glyphen ist natürlich das erste was einem da einfällt.

allerdings auf der seite der problem:
- man braucht sehr lange um alle glyphen zu können, da man täglich drei forschungs cds hat
- glyphenbücher können es beschleunigen, aber sind meist teuer
- es gibts aktuell nicht unmengen an cata blumen und entsprechende tinte
- man muss viel managen, natürlich sind nicht alle 404 glyphen gleich oft gesucht, aber es gibt auch keine liste der top 20 glyphen, wenn wenn das sie die besten eben die, die nicht jeder kann, also erforscht werden müssen
- auf den meisten servern sind glyphen dann doch fest in der hand von leuten die es machen. das kann an zäher kampf werden sich auf den markt zu bringen, dazwischen sind noch leute die entnervt aufgeben und ihre glyphen unter materialpreis nur noch abstoßen
- das system cata (glyphen werden dauerhaft gelernt) und das system mop (glyphen sind eher fun als must have) kombiniert mit den vorherigen punkt, bedeutet dass man auf vielen servern nicht mehr alzu fruchtbaren boden findet, glyphen sind noch nicht to und auf machen servern scheint es unsterblich, aber auf vielen anderen ist der markt schon auf der zielgraden zum löffel abgeben.

untern strich würde ich glyphen niemanden empfehlen der bisher nicht geforscht hat und keinem der so nebenbei ein paar goldstücken machen möchte. da muss man schon ne menge für machen damit es läuft.

und dann?
dann wirds fast schon wieder mau mit Inschriften

schulter VZ, PETs, Jäger-Rolle zum umbenennen, Glückskekse für glücksspiel, und die waffen/epic offhände und dunkelmondkarten
gibt es noch.
aber oftmals nur mit kleinen gewinnen
bei den item oder dunkelmondkarten musst du dich entscheiden, da diese Harmonie Essenzen brauchen (viel farmen) und durch die rolle der weisheit an einen CD gebunden sind.
aktuell sollte die dunkelmondkarte noch gut sein, da diese woche noch der jahrmarkt läuft.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs schon zu Cata wieder aufgegeben, mit Inschriftenkunde Gold zu verdienen. Ok, hab mich auch nicht sehr ernsthaft dahintergeklemmt, aber doch hier und da etliche Glyphen eingestellt. Die wenigsten wurden verkauft, selbst nicht im Twinkaddon Cataclysm. Mönch-Glyphe kann ich bisher eine (Manatee) und die kauft auch keiner. Da setz ich wohl eher auf Lederer/ Schneider und die Hosenverzauberungen, die gehen vielleicht besser weg als die verdammten Glyphen. Höchstens Schulter-Verzauberungen könnt ich mir gut vorstellen, der Rest ist Spielerei. Gibt sicher welche die damit gut verdienen, ich gehöre allerdings nicht dazu.^^ Trotzdem ein interessanter Beruf und sehr einfach zu skillen im Vergleich mit manch anderem.


----------



## Karrramba (11. Oktober 2012)

Du solltest zum Lehrer, der lehrt Dich mindestens 10 Mönchglyphen (Skill ab 150 oder so).


----------



## Kyrador (11. Oktober 2012)

Schriftgelehrte können aktuell mit den Dunkelmondkarten doch recht gut Gold machen, und das bei vergleichsweise wenig Aufwand...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2012)

Oder noch bequemer - mit den Schulterverzauberungen. Eine geht für 500 - 1.000 Gold weg (je nach Art und AH-Aufkommen) und sie sind sehr bequem herzustellen.


----------



## Kyrador (12. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein letzter Post, bevor mein Account weg ist  Schulter-VZ bringen bei uns nicht viel ein - begründet dadurch, dass manche Leute teilweise bis zu vier (oder noch mehr) Twinks haben, die Schriftgelehrter sind (ist ja recht simpel, den Beruf hochzuziehen) und dadurch hoffen, möglichst schnell und günstig ihre Kartendecks zusammenzuhaben...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2012)

Also so tiefgründig hab ich das noch nicht analysiert. Ich seh halt, dass bei uns (trotz ordentlich bespieltem Server) derzeit noch sehr wenig Schulter-VZ im AH stehen und haue meine rein. Wenn sie gekauft werden werden sie gekauft und wenn nicht stell ich sie wieder rein. Die Ausrüstungsphase (Raids, LfR, PvP etc.) hat gerade erst richtig begonnen, da gehen die Dinger mit Sicherheit alle weg und das für gerade mal 10 Tinten pro Stück, die ja recht schnell zusammengefarmt sind. 

P.S. Das Umtauschen der MoP-Tinten beim Händler funktioniert wohl seit heut Nacht endlich! Heißa, heut Abend wenn ich on bin gleich mal den Laden stürmen.^^


----------



## cobrajet (12. Oktober 2012)

ich farme Narrenkappen in Massen,

die Nebelweßen Pigmente nehme ich dür Dunkelmondkarten.

Ein einzelne kann ich für 2,5k bis 8k verkaufen.

Ein Set habe ich zusammen.

Weil man aber nur eine Schriftrolle der Weiheit pro Tag machen kann und ich genug Tinte gebunkert hatte, wurde kurzerhand ein zweiter Char Inschriftenkundler.

Abfallprodukt ist momentan Traumtinte. Hab vermutlich 1300 herumliegen weil die leider nicht eintauschbar sind ;-(

Die pet konnte ich am Anfang für 2 k loswerden. Dummerweise gabs welche die haben die für 200 reingesetzt.

Schulterverzauberungen für 250-550g

Glyphen laufen schlecht bis gar nicht.


----------



## Jackie251 (16. Oktober 2012)

cobrajet schrieb:


> Abfallprodukt ist momentan Traumtinte. Hab vermutlich 1300 herumliegen weil die leider nicht eintauschbar sind ;-(




guck lieber nochmal nach, schon seit dem 10.10. sind beim Händler 10 traum in eine Sternlichttinte eintauschbar





Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also so tiefgründig hab ich das noch nicht analysiert. Ich seh halt, dass bei uns (trotz ordentlich bespieltem Server) derzeit noch sehr wenig Schulter-VZ im AH stehen und haue meine rein. Wenn sie gekauft werden werden sie gekauft und wenn nicht stell ich sie wieder rein. Die Ausrüstungsphase (Raids, LfR, PvP etc.) hat gerade erst richtig begonnen, da gehen die Dinger mit Sicherheit alle weg und das für gerade mal 10 Tinten pro Stück, die ja recht schnell zusammengefarmt sind.



hm also da habe ich auf meiner Sever irgendwie andere Rezepte.
Die blauen Schulter VZ will niemand - die Tinte dafür ist billigst zu haben und die Schulter VZ sind zu zig Stück als Skillmüll hergestellt. 
Die epischen kosten bei mir nicht 10 Tinte, sondern 3 Sternlichttinte (oder mit tauschen 30 traumtinte) was etwa 6 Stacks Kräuter sind. 
Stack Kräuter liegt bei 65-80g, macht also Herstellkosten von  390-480g pro Inschrift.
bei AH preisen zwischen 250-600g kein wirklich einträgliches geschäft, auf unserem server


----------

